# Burstner body parts spares



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone suggest where I might be able to source a rear bumper for my Burstner Delfin 695 2005 model?

I have tried our local dealership where it was bought from and they are not getting anywhere with Burstner in Germany.


----------



## 92180 (May 1, 2005)

What do you mean not getting anywhere.

It is a part on a current model, it should at least be on order and a delivery date give.

Who is your dealer, and why are you needing to do the leg work. Germans are usually efficient at supplying bits - might take a while but that is just the caravan / motor home business.

Give them a good kick and phone the UK Burstner rep.


----------



## 97594 (Feb 7, 2006)

Armadillo said:


> Can anyone suggest where I might be able to source a rear bumper for my Burstner Delfin 695 2005 model?
> 
> I have tried our local dealership where it was bought from and they are not getting anywhere with Burstner in Germany.


 one for sale, brand new 01290552597 thanks


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

Thank you both for your replies.

We did ring the Burstner rep. after your suggestion, who was able to get us a part number. Then Barrons, our local dealer, eventually got back to us with a price (gulp!) and we went ahead and ordered .

Regarding the bumper for sale. Sorry it was the wrong colour, but thanks for replying.


----------



## GeeJay (May 1, 2005)

Suggest you go elsewhere, try another Burstner agent such as Becks?
Speaking to other Burstner Owners some agents are useless at after sales.


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

GeeJay said:


> Suggest you go elsewhere, try another Burstner agent such as Becks?
> Speaking to other Burstner Owners some agents are useless at after sales.


Yes, I have heard this too. it's just that our local Barrons are less than a mile away. We have had dealings with a rep from Becks at a show once. He was able to locate something he knew was hanging around at their workshop and get it off to us, whereas our dealers had been no use or help at all. I think we would most likely go to them again first even if they are a couple of hundred miles away!


----------



## GeeJay (May 1, 2005)

A fellow member of the Bursner Owners Club replaced a similar bumper on a T625 for under £400 fitted. But not at Becks .


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

GeeJay said:


> A fellow member of the Bursner Owners Club replaced a similar bumper on a T625 for under £400 fitted. But not at Becks .


Thanks for that. The bumper arrived at barrons today, so I guess that was quick enough.My husband is fitting it himself as he used to do car body repairs and he knows what he's doing. However, I don't think I'll mention your last post to him as he's paid them nearly £600 for supply only!!!!!!!!!

Would being in the owners club have meant we could have got the part for less?


----------



## GeeJay (May 1, 2005)

Ouch!!! Might have saved 10%. But you've got a good story to tell and this would ensure several beers around the table at a rally?
Good luck with the fitting. How long did you have to wait for the bumper?


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I had to wait 18 months for a replacement door (under warranty) for my Burstner from the same Barron dealer. I say no more!


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I have heard from an officer of the Burstner Owners Club that those members who go on the factory rally get to locate the parts they need from the factory shelves. The parts are fitted too for them too where necessary. Not free, but must be worth the trip?


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2005)

GeeJay said:


> Ouch!!! Might have saved 10%. But you've got a good story to tell and this would ensure several beers around the table at a rally?
> Good luck with the fitting. How long did you have to wait for the bumper?


Initially it took them about 3 weeks to come up with a rough delivery date. Then my husband got in touch with the UK rep and it was only 2 weeks after that we took delivery. Maybe that was just a coincidence. Certainly nothing like the 18 months experienced by "Invicta".

Incidentally, does anyone need a cracked and glued , but serviceable, blue bumper for a 2005 Delfin 695? This is a genuine question, not a joke.

Apart from all this we are extremely happy with our 'van. We have heard many horror stories from people we have met on our travels, but none relate to either Burstners or Hymers.

We haven't yet got round to going away in this country, although we have got many (25k) miles on the clock from trips to France (mainly) , also Norway, Spain, Portugal and Italy. We rather thought we'd leave exploring closer to home until we were too decrepit to be able to cope with the longer journeys!


----------



## NoAbode (Oct 17, 2009)

*Burstner 747-1 Active Sink Cover*

Hello everyone. This is my first post on here so probably doing it completely wrong.

We have just bought (yesterday) my first MH - Burstner 747-2 Active and very happy with it. It does not have a sink cover. Can anybody advise where we can buy one as running out of options on the internet.

Cheers

Al and Mary


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome to MHF hope you enjoy your burstner.
Find a local cabinet maker in yellow pages who should be able to make one for you. 

Steve


----------



## vercarre (Oct 5, 2020)

Hello,

I am looking for the part number of that bumper. Can you help me?

Best regards Tom


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

13 year old thread....however if you contact any Burstner dealer they will help.
Body spares normally take about 6 weeks from Germany if available......but that was before Covid 19!


----------

